# Handy mit 1GHz Prozessor vorgestellt



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

*Toshiba stellt Handy mit 1GHz-Prozessor vor
*

Auf der CES hatten bereits erste, ausgewählte Personen dioe Chance die neuste Kreation Toshiba's im Handysektor zu bestaunen. Nun hat der Hersteller, der eigendlich nicht gerade auf Handys spezialisiert ist, das Geheimnis gelüftet und das "TG01" vorgestellt: Ein mit Windows Mobile 6.1 laufendes, dem iPhone ähnlichen Smartphone, welches einen 1GHz-Prozessor von Qualcomm trägt (vermutlich eine Sonderanfertigung des Intel Atom). Es soll auf seinem 4,1Zoll-Display HD-Videos bis zu 720p abspielen können.
Außerdem an Board: GPS, WLAN, Bluetooth und zur Verbindung ins Handynetz UMTS.

Quelle: http://www.areadvd.de/news/2009/02/04/toshiba-tg01-erstes-touchscreen-handy-mit-1-ghz-prozessor/


----------



## push@max (5. Februar 2009)

Unvorstellbar...ein 1GHz Prozessor in einem Handy mit dem man HD-Videos abspielen können soll.

Schon alleine die Speicherkapazität von Handys ist erstaunlich.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (31. März 2009)

hm
schade nur dass es kein wirklcihes betriebssysthem hat
ich meine windows mobile is ja schon ganz ok
aber bei nem pocket pc mit einer so starken cpu könnte man doch auch mal nen gescheites echtes betriebssysthem erwarten


----------



## MaN!aC (31. März 2009)

Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> aber bei nem pocket pc mit einer so starken cpu könnte man doch auch mal nen gescheites echtes betriebssysthem erwarten


Es ist ja in dem Sinne kein Pocket PC, sondern ein Smartphone zum telefonieren.


----------



## push@max (31. März 2009)

Kann man das Handy den schon mittlerweile kaufen?


----------



## exa (31. März 2009)

Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> hm
> schade nur dass es kein wirklcihes betriebssysthem hat
> ich meine windows mobile is ja schon ganz ok
> aber bei nem pocket pc mit einer so starken cpu könnte man doch auch mal nen gescheites echtes betriebssysthem erwarten



und wiso??? um akku zu verbraten oder wie^^


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (31. März 2009)

nein damit man normale programme drauf laufen lassen kann
ich meine wenns einem um akku leistung geht dann kafut man sich doch mit sicherheit kein pocket pe mir nem 1ghz cpu


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2009)

Das wird mal spannend, ein Handy mit Windows, 1GHz Prozi und Full HD fähigkeit, echt nett


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. März 2009)

Der Akku soll nicht so lange halten. Steht im Test.
LG KM900 Arena Testbericht
Die sagen auch das es allgemein nicht so gut ist.


----------



## push@max (31. März 2009)

Das Handy ist aber auch etwas dicker...


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (1. April 2009)

ich finde acuh irgendwann gehts ins unnötige
also nciht dass ihr denkt ich hab was gegen pocket pc´s mit phone funktion
hab ja selbst n htc
aber hey man kanns auch übertreiben sowas is doch nur spielerei
so n starker prozessor


----------



## feivel (1. April 2009)

was bringt denn überhaupt die hd auflösung auf dem kleinen display. vermutlich hat das doch keinen hdmi anschluss..
vermutlich sinnvoll ist der prozessor nur für irgendwelche noch schöneren handygames...
aber kauft man sich dafür nicht eher ne tragbare konsole?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (1. April 2009)

hm tragbare konsolen
halt cih ncit viel von aber dann kauft man sich eher für den preis n laptop
das kann dann viel mehr
ausser natürlcih telefonieren
aber dafür kann man wenn man die ganze zeit gezockt hat und der akku leer is noch telefonieren^^


----------



## feivel (1. April 2009)

alternativ dazu, billig handy + netbook  wenn man unterwegs arbeiten möchte wäre mir das lieber als auf nem handy


----------



## MaN!aC (1. April 2009)

Intressant werden erst die neuen Smartphones Ende des Jahres, die auf den Nvidia Tegra aufbauen.
1GHz ist übertrieben, die momentanen 528MHz CPUs ziehen ja schon ordentlich Saft und mit Touchscreen, WLAN etc. ist da sowieso schnell die Puste aus.


----------



## push@max (1. April 2009)

Was kostet das Handy eigentlich? Wie ist die Akkulaufzeit?


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2009)

Ich warte nur auf den ersteh Fred: Wie uebertakte ich mein Handy? Welcher Kuehler fur mein Handy?


----------



## MaN!aC (2. April 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf den ersteh Fred: Wie uebertakte ich mein Handy? Welcher Kuehler fur mein Handy?



Zum übertakten gibt es OmapClock 

von 200 auf 280MHz packt mein Terra das ^^

Hm, Kühler... ja kennst du denn nicht diese Porno Kupfer Akku Deckel??


----------



## push@max (2. April 2009)

Mir gefallen da eher die schmallen und unauffälligen Handys besser, als die Fernbedienung-Like Handys.

Das Google-Handy z.B, ist da nichts für mich, viel zu dick für die Hosentasche...ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Mindfuck (2. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Unvorstellbar...ein 1GHz Prozessor in einem Handy mit dem man HD-Videos abspielen können soll.
> 
> Schon alleine die Speicherkapazität von Handys ist erstaunlich.


noch nie was von nvidias tegra gehört ?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (3. April 2009)

sorry for offtopic
aber mein terra schafft 295 stabil hahahahaaaaaaaaa^^
aber bei 300 freezt es
aber ich übertakte es nciht wirklcih finde das relativ sinnlos^^
aber man muss es probiert haben
wenn ich n neues bekomm bau ich mir ne kokü in mein pocket pc und knall den proz auf 5 ghz^^

gut pocket isser dann nciht mehr
und damit rumlaufen is acuh nciht mehr drin
aber man kann dann windows 3.1 drauf laufen lassen und age of empires 1 2 mal starten^^


----------

